# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1982 Honda CT50 Motra minibike - photos

## Altair

1982 Honda CT50 Motra minibike.








Previously:

Drill-powered scooter - GIF
Scooter with VW Kombi sidecar - photos
1960 Rhoades hover scooter - photo
Rubber tracked scooter - GIF
Japanese inflatable scooter - GIF

----------

Rangi (Oct 22, 2022),

Scotty1 (Sep 5, 2022)

----------

